# Foley, AL CCO (Tanger Outlet Center)



## komischkatze (Sep 27, 2007)

Since my state (Louisiana) appears to be CCO-less, I was trying to figure out the closest one and it seems to be at Tanger in Foley, AL. Anyone ever been by that store? My family used to go to the outlet in Boaz, AL when I was younger but I'm not sure if Foley's was there at the time. Anyway, it's about a 4 hour drive so it would definitely have to be a special trip, so I'd appreciate any info you might have on that location.

Thanks.


----------



## MiCHiE (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: Foley, AL CCO?*

There's a CCO in the Gulfport Prime Outlets, BTW.


----------



## komischkatze (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: Foley, AL CCO?*

Is there? Well, that'll make life easier. ;p Thanks!


----------



## braidey (Nov 15, 2007)

I shop in this store about 6 times a year and it is really stocked well.  A lot of older women shop and work in there; they tend to buy Clinique and Estee Lauder.  The MAC section is not that popular so you basically can find everything, including all LE items and recent line items.  This store is a best kept secret in Foley.


----------



## amyelizabethau (Feb 25, 2008)

Does anyone know when this particular store usually gets their MAC shipment in and/or has anyone been there lately to see what all they have in stock?


----------



## lsperry (Feb 25, 2008)

I would like to know, too. Because I'll be 45 minutes from this store attending a meeting in a nearby city and wanted to go there afterwards.


----------



## macaholic13 (Jul 4, 2008)

I was on vacation in Florida and I heard there was a CCO about an hour away in Foley.. I dragged my boyfriend from the ocean and drove out there..

What I got...

 High-light powder in hullaballoo
 iridescent powder in Star!
 Metal-X in 6th sin and metalblu
 Pigment in Helium
 Pigment in viz-a-violet
 pigment in lovely lily
 nail lacquer in fireball
 mascara x
 shadestick in Corn
 Fluidline in blacktrack and iris eyes
 E/S in passionate and fab & flashy
 Paintpot in moss scape and delft

I also went to the CCO in Destin FL and got all three paint pots from the Alexander McQueen collection and another iridescent podwer in belightful

I love CCO, such great deals


----------



## gina olivia (Jul 30, 2008)

Has anyone been in the past week or so? I might be going on Saturday and would like to know if they had anything from recent collections.


----------



## hawaii02 (Sep 29, 2008)

I went to this CCO on Saturday. Sadly, their MAC collection was really small. But here is what I remember:

-Studio Tech (NW 35)
-lipsticks (from older collections)
-Passionate, Pen N Pink, Post Haste, Signed and Sealed e/s
-A few blushes (Emote and Mocha were two of the colors)
There were maybe 4 paint pots (all dark colors)


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 29, 2008)

Is AL closer than TX is to you?


----------



## hawaii02 (Sep 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Is AL closer than TX is to you?_

 
Yes, AL is about 4-4.5 hr and TX is 8.


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 29, 2008)

wHOA!! Well yes that would be much closer


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gina olivia* 

 
_Has anyone been in the past week or so? I might be going on Saturday and would like to know if they had anything from recent collections._

 

I was told by my CCO that they never have current collections....Does anyone know if this is true...or just the case with my particular one.


----------



## hawaii02 (Oct 1, 2008)

No current collections in AL...I asked about a Bobbi Brown lipstick. The rep told me she had heard of it "but probably didn't have it."


----------



## hawaii02 (Dec 5, 2008)

Went again to this CCO last night 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




MAC I picked up to add to my collection:

-Florabundance and Cultured l/g
-231 brush x2 (I actually got FIVE new brushes for free on a mistake made by a cashier)
-Shore Leave e/s

There were a lot of old lipsticks including the N Collection ones, Strange Hybrid. Bazaarish. The slimshines were also older as I did not recognize the names being a fairly new addict to MAC. 

Paintpots: Cash Flow and Perky

Foundation in Studio Tech (most were darker shades such as NW 35-45), stick forms also

Blushes: Margin, Prism, Emote, and a blush with Sweet in the name (NOT Sweet William)

Eyeshadows: Floral Fantasy, Purple Shower?, Passionate, a blueish color (not Parrot or Aquadisiac); the Cool Eyes palette (it had purples in it and I believe it was from last year based on the name) as well as the Smoky palette of 6 shadows 

Various concealers


----------



## proudpiscean (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm hitting up this CCO tomorrow!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hawaii02* 

 
_Went again to this CCO last night 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




MAC I picked up to add to my collection:

-Florabundance and Cultured l/g
-231 brush x2 (I actually got FIVE new brushes for free on a mistake made by a cashier)
-Shore Leave e/s

There were a lot of old lipsticks including the N Collection ones, Strange Hybrid. Bazaarish. The slimshines were also older as I did not recognize the names being a fairly new addict to MAC. 

Paintpots: Cash Flow and Perky

Foundation in Studio Tech (most were darker shades such as NW 35-45), stick forms also

Blushes: Margin, Prism, Emote, and a blush with Sweet in the name (NOT Sweet William)

Eyeshadows: Floral Fantasy, Purple Shower?, Passionate, a blueish color (not Parrot or Aquadisiac); the Cool Eyes palette (it had purples in it and I believe it was from last year based on the name) as well as the Smoky palette of 6 shadows 

Various concealers_

 
Sweet as Cocoa or Sweetness maybe


----------



## proudpiscean (Dec 9, 2008)

So I went to this CCO today, they had a decent selection!

I bought:

3 paintpots- girlfriendly, nice vice, cash flow.
1 blush- blunt
MSF-warmed
#192 face brush
Bobbi Brown shimmerbrick (brownie)


----------



## hawaii02 (Dec 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *proudpiscean* 

 
_So I went to this CCO today, they had a decent selection!

I bought:

3 paintpots- girlfriendly, nice vice, cash flow.
1 blush- blunt
MSF-warmed
#192 face brush
Bobbi Brown shimmerbrick (brownie)_

 
I never saw the Nice Vice paintpot when I was there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It was on my wishlist.


----------



## proudpiscean (Dec 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hawaii02* 

 
_I never saw the Nice Vice paintpot when I was there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It was on my wishlist._

 
They had plenty in stock when I went, I think they had just gotten their shipment or maybe just got around to putting it out. Hopefully it'll be there next time you go- it gorgeous!


----------



## lovesong (Dec 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *proudpiscean* 

 
_They had plenty in stock when I went, I think they had just gotten their shipment or maybe just got around to putting it out. Hopefully it'll be there next time you go- it gorgeous!_

 
I'm 2hrs. away from this CCO and was there yesterday and got this PP as well.It was a hard find!I'm glad I have it now!


----------



## hawaii02 (Dec 21, 2008)

Lucky girls!!


----------



## blowyourmind (May 31, 2009)

anyone been here lately? I might be going down there at the end of June


----------



## sarahbelle93 (Jul 13, 2009)

hey guys im going there on vacation. has anyone been there recently?


----------



## candaces (Aug 5, 2009)

anyone been recently?


----------



## jazm1n3s (Oct 10, 2009)

I just went to this CCO today. They had:

*eyeshadows:* Time & Space, Phloof, Jest, Warm Chill, Henna, Knight, Idol eyes, Grain (which surprisingly VERY VERY soft and SUPER pigmented), danger zone MES, odd couple MES, and some old ones. They also had palettes from 2008 holiday collections, and i think one of the heatherette trios.

They said they received only ONE tempting e/s with the Style Warrior packaging last week when they got shipment, but it's gone already when i got there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*pigments:* Mutiny, Gold Mode, Lovely Lily, and some glitters.

*paintpots*: Green stroke, Black ground, Soft Ochre

*lipsticks:* 4N, Lollipop Loving, Hue, Red She Said, and couple more.

*lipglass:* I didn't really check this section, but i did see 2 of the tricolor lipglass from Sugarsweet (one of them is the red one), 3 of Monograms, etc.

*MSF:* Petticoat, Refined, Perfect Topping, So Ceylon, Light Flush, and couple bronzey ones.

*Blushes:* Earth to Earth, Moon River, and Grand Duo. They also had some creme blushes, but i didn't remember their names. 

Others: They had tons of Refined Golden bronzer with the Style Warrior packaging, Dame Edna face stuff, pretty decent color selection of foundation, Charged Water, and wipes. They also had Bankroll pearlglide, Teddy eye kohl, and Spiked brow pencil.

Hope this helps!


----------



## hawaii02 (Nov 15, 2009)

Greetings from Perdido!

I am just adding from the above post as I stopped by today. I did not see Grain e/s there. 
Most of the others is correct. Lipsticks included Bombshell, Dubonnet, Hue, Cosmo.
Lip Pencils: Beet, Magneta, Whirl, and Subculture. Was hoping they had Half Red 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Paintpots: Greenstroke, Soft Ochre, Blackground, Perky and one other.
Blushes-They had Blooming and four others
A couple of concealers and Studio Fix liquid
Pigments: Viz a Violet, Cocomotion, Megarich, Lark About, a dusty pink one..Spiritualize.

Btw, this center is participating in the 12 am shop on Nov 27.


----------



## jazm1n3s (Mar 20, 2010)

I stopped by this CCO real quick yesterday. 
Here's what I remember:

*Pigments*: Spiritualize, Naked, Kitchmas, Cocomotion, and some glitters.

*Eyeshadows/eyeliners:* Silverthorn, Haunting, Violet Trance, Jest, and the rest were pretty much the same as mentioned above. They had 3 fluidlines (one of them is Silverstroke), and Soft Ocre paint pot.

*Lips: *Euro Beat dazzleglass, Local Colour, Fashion Scoop, Ensign, Lollipop Loving, Color Crafted, etc.

*Blushes/MSFs:* About 5 cream blushes, Love Rock, Earth to Earth, Blooming, etc. They had Porcelain Pink, Perfect Topping, Refined MSF.

That's all I can remember, guys. HTH!


----------



## hawaii02 (Apr 1, 2010)

I went on Monday. I took their last Soft Ochre! 

There were four other paintpots, Tempting quad, Fafi quads, a few older lipglosses (Avrica?), I think I remember seeing one or two Bamboo e/s.

Last time, they had Bombshell lipstick and there wasn't any that I noticed.


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (May 13, 2010)

I was just hoping maybe someone had been by this one recently b/c I am planning a trip to Gulf Shores for the first week in June and wanted to go by there. Anyone been recently?


----------



## candaces (Jun 25, 2010)

anyone been recently?


----------



## jazm1n3s (Aug 28, 2010)

I went today, and I don't remember everything since I didn't write it down, but here's it is:

*Eyeshadows:* Love Lace, Modelette, Showstopper, Talent Pool (1 left), Violet Trance, Midnight Madness, It's A Miracle, etc (there were a lot more but I don't remember). Oh they also had the Pearlmatte e/s from Lillyland collection.

*Quads/Palettes:* Tempting, Tone Grey, Photorealism, In The Gallery, 1 from Fafi, all palettes from holiday 09.

*Pigments:* Kitchmas, Spiritualize, Violet, Cocomotion, Gold Stroke and 1 more that I forgot, then there's Haute High Jinx pigment set.

*Blushes:* Dirty Plum, Prim & Proper, Blooming, Tenderling, and 1 cream blush.

*MSFs/Highlights:* Perfect Topping (only a few left), Porcelain Pink, 2 highlight powders from Naked Honey.

*Lipglasses:* Perennial High Style, Frankly Fresh, A Different Groove, red dazzleglass creme, Icescape, purple gloss from Style Warrior, So In Season, and few other dark purple ones.

*Lipsticks:* Phlox, Ahoy There!, Lollipop Loving, and the names of the rest escape me, but nothing exciting.

*Misc:* Sense of Style kohl power, Black Russian pearlglide, Naked Honey body wash, 2 mini lip sets, few other holiday sets, and there were a lot of nail polishes from Jin Soon Choi, Cream Color Base in Black, Bat Black and either Shell or Pearl, I forgot. It's looks pearly white and there's only 1 left. 3 paint pots and about 5-6 tendertones, and 1 care blend essential oil (it smells like orange)

That's all I can remember. Let me know if there's any specific ones you want to know, i might remember. Anyway, hope that helps


----------



## Stefani (Apr 7, 2011)

Anyone been recently?  Trying to decide if it's worth the drive.


----------



## Stefani (Apr 9, 2011)

I went last night and this is what I can remember: (I should have written it all down!)

*Eyeshadows:*
  	Love Lace
  	Humid (Style Warrior packaging)
  	Give Me Liberty Of London
  	Bough Grey (LOL) 
  	Violet Trance
  	Haunting
  	Showstopper
  	Dear Cupcake
  	A few Metal X shadows 
  	About 3 (?) Tartan Tale shadows

*Quads/Palettes:*
  	Tone Grey
  	Shadowy Lady
  	Tempting
  	I saw a couple of the Red She Said palettes and some Color Crafted 6 pan eyeshadow palettes

*Pigments: *
  	There were about 12 (!) of these and were old jars and half were new but my mind is completely blanking out...  

_New Jars:_
  	Universal Mix

_Old Jars:_
  	Kitchmas

*Blushes:*
  	Dirty Plum
  	Garb
  	Pleasureful Blushcreme

*Paint Pots:*
  	Coral Crepe
  	Moss Scape
  	Artifact
  	I want to say there was one more that was blue


  	Misc.: 
  	Both of the To The Beach Bronzers
  	Naked Honey hand cream
  	Charged Water
  	Same old lipsticks - nothing stood out to me as special or really new
  	2 Mickey Contractor Mystery Beaty Powders - I think Medium and Light
  	I can only remember Frankly Fresh and Euro Beat in the lipgloss department although there were a few of the three colored glosses and several glosses in octagon shaped packaging (which I'm guessing is Mickey Contractor? I'm new to all things MAC.   )  HTHs!


----------

